# Reseal Roof - Blackpool - Lancashire - Any recommendations?



## ched999uk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Need to get roof resealed as have slightly high damp readings. So as preventative measure thinking about getting the roof resealed. Not thinking of going to the trouble of getting the trim removed and resealed just scrape off old sealant and reseal.

Can anyone suggest anyone who could carry this work out reliably?
Ideally in the Blackpool area?
Any ideas on costs for 22ft van?

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.crossleycoachcraft.co.uk/home.htm

Never needed to use them but they seem to have a good reputation in both the motorhome and caravan industry.


----------

